# pleco



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Yesterday I bought a common pleco I want to put one in my guppy tank.It's been so long since I've kept guppies and plecos together(about 8 years) I can't remember if they eat guppy fry.Do they?


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I doubt it. How big is your tank? Your pleco will get very large.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

I've kept commons in all sorts of livebearer fry tanks, and don't think they ever ate the first fry. If they did, the livebearers were having more than enough fry to keep them satisfied and the tanks full of babies anyway.

Larry Vires


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

A common pleco shouldn't be kept in anything under a 75g, but before you say anything the reason I have one in my 55g is because I've had him for awhile in a 10g then to a long20g then to the 55g and he has only grown an inch in the 3 years I've had it so he is only 4" long and thats why I have it in a 55g.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

I will have a 75 gallon within the next 2 months.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Cool, then go ahead.


----------

